# LFTS 11/17/18 The "Pinefarm Opener"



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

All settled in pop up. I don't remember all these dang stick tites when I set this thing,bibs are covered. Anyone have a good way of removing them?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Up in a hang on in Kent Co. put this stand right over the thickest cover on the property for just this occasion. Shoot straight and stay safe. We only get so many chances to do this so take it all in and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

crossneyes said:


> All settled in pop up. I don't remember all these dang stick tites when I set this thing,bibs are covered. Anyone have a good way of removing them?


One at a time


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Almost pulled a Dedgoose...got half way out to the blind and realized I forgot my phone. Had to go back for it. I need to be able to post my squirrel sightings. On the way back out, last nights chili and whiskey reminded me why they are a lethal combination. Had to drop a deuce on the side of the trail. Makes me glad that the first thing I always pack in my back pack is T.P. Settled in and ready. Come on deer!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Last hunt up in the Yoop. Hoping for more movement this AM. We’re going to sit until 9 or so then drive the SE corner of the property for our last hunt. Back home tomorrow where the neighbor is reporting a “12 or bigger” has been harassing does behind my house. Good luck all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Out on southern LP public, brought a buddy for his first ever deer hunt. I really hope he sees something today , but I have tags too gla


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

UPWalleyeGuy said:


> 20 degrees and snow flurries in Ontonagon County. Here’s to hoping a 4 year old walks by today.


Greetings! Ontonogon County my second favorite county. Bird hunted a lot up there over the years. 
This is my third deer season 3 day so i hope to see a six or better! Looks like partly sunny here in Cheboygan. Good luck everyone!


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

All quiet here in Washtenaw county except for the the crunching snow turkeys are starting to get up again starting to hear a little cackling oh and the big orange thing in the sky seems to be making an appearance today hopefully it sticks around for awhile


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Out in Barry County, I am tagged out, but took my buddy out who is on a few day leave for the Marine corps, hoping to get him one this weekend. Pretty nice out, have not heard a shot.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Just hit a buck. Hard to tell how big.first deer I seen this gun season. Wait couple hours go check


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Back in the same area we took the buck from last night. Best sign we’ve seen in the area, good runs that look active, hoping more mice through this morning. 

Good luck all!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Back at it for day three in Menominee county. Thinking there will be more movement today with more local s in the woods 20 degrees and absolutely no wind. 

RIP PINEFARM.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back out in the blind in Arenac county. Calm and quiet here with some crunchy snow. Hoping for better deer movement then yesterday. I’m prepared for my third straight all day sit but hoping it won’t be needed. Have all but one blind on the property filled today so will see what happens today. GLA!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Out in shiawassee. Pretty quiet out, only 27 shots so far 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Skibum said:


> One at a time


That's what I was afraid of!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Slow in Jackson county. Spike and 3 fawn. Only heard three shots all morning. Looking to take first adult doe I see today.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

crossneyes said:


> All settled in pop up. I don't remember all these dang stick tites when I set this thing,bibs are covered. Anyone have a good way of removing them?


A butter knife works decent. Better than one at a time.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Grandson got a shot at a spike. Thought sure he hit good but we've seen one twice since that looks suspiciously like the same deer..

We'll give it a bit and go check for sign

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Gunshot at 7:20. Though for sure it was my BIL who is hunting couple hundred yards off south property line. Said it was neighbor but sounded like it was 100 yards from him. About shat himself. Not even sure the guy is on his own property. Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JBMetalworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Out again in Cheboygan. Have until tomorrow to fill this dog tag that's burning a hole in my pocket. Guess I could always come back with the bow next month. Hopefully I won't have to! Have yet to see a deer this gun season


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

pescadero said:


> All set up in the pop up on a new piece of state forest land here in Clare county hoping to see more deer than the zero I've seen the first two days.


... in for lunch, and still haven't seen a single deer. 5 sits, about 17 hours... zero deer.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Nothing moving. Last hour of my Yoop hunt then breaking down blind and packing it in. Plan is to eat and drink like pigs back at the house for the rest of the day before heading home tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd drive around blocks of public land and try and cut a large buck track to follow. 

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Doe down in Jackson county. Going to see if there are any leftover tags for Jackson or washtenaw and plan my afternoon or tomorrow hunt.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Taking my 10 year old daughter and 3 year old son up first time hunting with both kids daughters been up past few years with me never shot anything hopefully we can keep her brother quiet enough to put one down not expecting to but would be nice good luck all be safe


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

My favorite lil piece of state land ‘Pinefarm’ tribute.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Neighbor to the East have the animal cast of “ We Bought a Zoo “ in their backyard.

Neighbor to the West decided to offer this part of the County a Rolling Stones concert about 15 minutes ago.

Other than that it’s been pretty quiet!!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Congrats Swamp and boy!! Nothing like a first buck.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Saw 14 deer this morning. All doe. Tons of shots in Southern Newaygo.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Hunted with a buddy at his mom's this morning. Saw 2 does and 2 fawns and I couldnt ID. Was hoping a buck would be following but no luck. 
Property across the road opened up with shots ringing out at about 9 am. 8 shots in about 30 seconds, guessing it was on the move and the just throw lead at it and maybe you'll get lucky. Crazy like that. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

slabstar said:


> I'd drive around blocks of public land and try and cut a large buck track to follow.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yeah plans change quick haha... were gonna check out a couple public spots nearby in an hour or so. Then on to eating and drinking like kings!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Dish7 said:


> My 16 year old has a nice buck down. I haven't seen it yet. Told him to sit tight for bit, a lot of movement/chasing going on. Plus this dead still wind has my eyes watering...can't climb down safely LOL.


Here he is. Very even 8 pt with good mass. He's ecstatic. Bottom pic is one of him I got during bow.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Wonderful. Awesome pic


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

3 big doe this morning. In a row. Nothing to follow. Got some honey roasted peanuts an a bottle of propane. That should get me to dark. Neighbor saw a big boy this morning no shot. Hope he stayed around


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Sweet! Congrats Fish RN


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> Here he is. Very even 8 pt with good mass. He's ecstatic. Bottom pic is one of him I got during bow.
> View attachment 343241
> View attachment 343245


Love the look of that buck. Great picture.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> Here he is. Very even 8 pt with good mass. He's ecstatic. Bottom pic is one of him I got during bow.
> View attachment 343241
> View attachment 343245


Awesome!! Congrats to you and your son!!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Man it’s been slow the past two days here in Arenac. Didn’t see a thing until after lunch yesterday and out of 5 hunters have only seen 2 today. Hope they start moving all day sits with no action are not a lot of fun lol.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Dish7. Send him all our congrats!


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Decided to think outside the box instead of sitting in the trees and watching the fields I am sitting in the fields and watching the trees gotta try something different


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Benzie county, been in the tree for about an hour now. Finally able to sit my favorite stand with the north wind. Shot my biggest buck to date out if this stand on 11-17-13.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is my doe from Jackson county. I've shot four deer at this family property since we have had it. My dad gave up hunting long ago buck still comes out for day visits. This is the third time that he has come out and I happened to shoot a deer that day. Guess I'll be asking him to come out a lot more often!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> Here he is. Very even 8 pt with good mass. He's ecstatic. Bottom pic is one of him I got during bow.
> View attachment 343241
> View attachment 343245


Congrats to you and your son Dish that is a beautiful buck your son killed. Great pic as well.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Steady snowing for the last hour. 
Six does came out into the open then slipped back into the alders for some reason
Pic will not load


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

A lot of fun this morning, about 4 young bucks chasing, and my brother who is here with his son and I are both pretty sure we saw a nice one chasing in the brush. Hopefully he steps out for one of the boys tonight. I put them where I was this morning as he is after his first buck. Passed a lot of year olds last year and this bow season.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Ten point Buck I shot today. And the eleven point I got bow .hunting.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down about 20 min ago. Saginaw County. Didn’t make it out this morning. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting in doe Haven tonight. Let's see if they can bring out the big boy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Congratulations to your son dish and both your bucks Dave...good luck tonight Lions fan....lol from a Packers Fan!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

After Opening Day I would sit in the thickest of thick


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

U 2 onT...good luck!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Up to 16 now on an all day sit. Not an antler on any of them lot of fawns 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

davewcrook said:


> View attachment 343283
> View attachment 343285
> View attachment 343283
> Ten point Buck I shot today. And the eleven point I got bow .hunting.


That is a hell of a year. Congrats!!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

2 buttons a doe and a spike so far. One of the buttons has a white patch on his nose, hoping he makes it a few years it'll be cool to track him.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

TheLionsFan said:


> Just sat down about 20 min ago. Saginaw County. Didn’t make it out this morning.
> 
> Good luck everyone


Where about in Saginaw county?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Fisherman6 said:


> Benzie county, been in the tree for about an hour now. Finally able to sit my favorite stand with the north wind. Shot my biggest buck to date out if this stand on 11-17-13.





Bowhunt said:


> That is a hell of a year. Congrats!!


thanks. Got real lucky on the buck today. He got about ten yards from me before I could see him, got my gun up and he busted me. Looked right at me stomped his foot once, I looked through my scope and I had fogged it up, took my thum wipe it off and shot quickly before he took off. Then got lucky and hit him in the neck. Not where I thought I was aiming.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Roughing it UP style. 

Tomahawk steaks for dinner. 

Sometimes it’s worth letting your best friend use your best blind early in the season.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Another mini spike just showed up. Not sure he'd even qualify for a buck tag.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Cat Power said:


> Can not believe how quiet it is in Eaton county
> 
> 2 shots all morning for a Saturday? Unbelievable
> 
> Hunter numbers must be way down


Much fewer hunters than years ago, but just as importantly, we're also at the point where close to 75% of those who firearm hunt also hunt during archery season. While opening day itself is still an event of sorts, firearm season as a whole is not the big deal that it once was. 

In '17 the archery season buck kill in the SLP was only 6,000 fewer than the firearm season buck kill.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Ha this mini spike that was bullying a bb the other day wants nothing to do with the 4pt that just showed up.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

davewcrook said:


> View attachment 343283
> View attachment 343285
> View attachment 343283
> Ten point Buck I shot today. And the eleven point I got bow .hunting.


Nice Season!!!! Congrats!


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

2 each?


Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 343307
> View attachment 343305
> 
> Roughing it UP style.
> ...


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I bet you cant find me.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 343307
> View attachment 343305
> 
> Roughing it UP style.
> ...


Yum


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

2 fawns so far here tonight in Ottawa, really calm out


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

A lot of does tonight. Not one buck. I need to buy a doe permit. 

Super quiet. If any one of you guys shoots I’ll probably hear it.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Was only able to get out to the stand tonight about 35min ago so went to one close by the homestead that worked for a slight west to east breeze. Just had 4 does cruise by about 5 rows deep in the corn in the foreground. Might have to wait on this stand until the corn comes down.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

3 does. The “head” doe is hell bent on busting me. Bad time to have a cold and need to cough.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Well the kids did better then I thought 3 hole hours of being mostly good but it was still most likely best day of my life minus maybe the day they were born and that’s a strong maybe no deer but it’s the experience that counts


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

,6 does so far


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Really slow surprisingly bc I've got corn coming down on the property.
If I dont see any deer tonight do you think I should post a rant thread explaining how my lack of deer sightings is everyone's fault but my own? Maybe I should say something about people wounding deer also and how people need to learn how to shoot as well as me..HMM I do know that in other aspects of life I get better personal results if i sit around and b*itch about others.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Congrats fish RN! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 343311
> I bet you cant find me.


STICK AND STRING!!!!!

YA BUDDY!!!!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Shenanigans in the neighborhood lately. Guy asks a local farmer about hunting the farmers property behind the guys house. Farmer tells him his brother hunts the woods but go ahead and hunt the fence rows. Well this guy was already riding four wheelers all over another property next door, but last Sunday had three state police cars at his house. This week has been running his truck across fields, going wherever he wants without permission.This morning there was a county, two state and a local town cop. Seems he had confronted another neighbor on that neighbors own property, had some kind of fight or argument, had his kids involved and for whatever reason is not in jail. Apparently the neighbors don't want to press charges. I wish someone would, I feel like he's a little unstable. I found the kids hunting on property I knew they didn't have permission on and sent them back to where they did. Apparently they went home and told dad because he took off racing up and down the road, came back home and started shooting. I'm a little concerned the guy is going to end up shooting somebody before it's over...

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

I saw the same spiker I saw Thursday...beautiful night in the woods in St. Clair County.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Good for you fishRN
Way to go! Beautifull UP Buck, congratulations!



fish RN said:


> Just shot a nice u.p. 6 point.


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Everything in the woods tonight was moving except the deer oh well try again tomorrow beautiful calm evening and eerily quiet didn't hear a shot for hours


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I too thought of Bob today.

Very slow day for deer for us.
Very few shots in NW Jackson County


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Young bucks were moving tonight. Saw 3 spikes, a 6 point, and a good looking 2.5 quite a distance away. 2 doe that got harassed a little, not hardcore. I was surprised that the 6 and one of the spikes went out to feed in the open bean field an hour before dark. The herd of does never showed.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Swampdog467 said:


> Congrats, skipper! Nice buck and always good to have the kids along!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks Swampdog! Yes it was a blessing to have Dan with us this year. BTW he shot a nice 8-point in archery season.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

skipper34 said:


> Thanks Swampdog! Yes it was a blessing to have Dan with us this year. BTW he shot a nice 8-point in archery season.


Nice deer there also! I think I remember seeing that pic already?

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Steve said:


> Munster asked me to post this for him and I told him that I would be glad to.
> 
> *"Bob and I were both fans of quarter bore calibers, particularly the .250 Savage. This mutual interest provided some of the common ground that ultimately allowed us to put aside our differences and establish a friendship over the last couple of years. Sitting in a deer blind gives one lots of time to reflect and I've thought about Bob a number of times this season. His passing provides perspective that tragically life is often way too short and that as hunters, our shared love of the outdoors vastly outweighs our differences and that at the end of the day all of the things that we love to squabble about don't really amount to a hill of beans.
> 
> ...


A very nice tribute to Bob...Thanks to Munster for writing & to Steve for sharing.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Steve said:


> Munster asked me to post this for him and I told him that I would be glad to.
> 
> *"Bob and I were both fans of quarter bore calibers, particularly the .250 Savage. This mutual interest provided some of the common ground that ultimately allowed us to put aside our differences and establish a friendship over the last couple of years. Sitting in a deer blind gives one lots of time to reflect and I've thought about Bob a number of times this season. His passing provides perspective that tragically life is often way too short and that as hunters, our shared love of the outdoors vastly outweighs our differences and that at the end of the day all of the things that we love to squabble about don't really amount to a hill of beans.
> 
> ...


Steve,
Any chance that Munster will be able to make his own posts in the near future ?

L & O


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> Steve,
> Any chance that Munster will be able to make his own posts in the near future ?
> 
> L & O


Stranger things have happened. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

I had planned on taking Bob's son Zach bow hunting with me the weekend before the opener but we ended small game hunting instead. It was easy to tell how much fun he was having. Unfortunately I'm working this weekend but a couple of the guys from deer camp will be taking Bob's kids deer hunting fri and Saturday . I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

ReeseHunter said:


> You mean the team that took overtime to beat Maryland? Bring them on. I’m glad they did win though because when we beat them in Columbus it will be that much sweeter.


Bwhahahaha, sorry bro and yes I'm trolling, forgive me.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

JasonSlayer said:


> Bwhahahaha, sorry bro and yes I'm trolling, forgive me.


You have every right to. God that was awful. You know if we would have won I would have done the same thing. Lol


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Steve,
> Any chance that Munster will be able to make his own posts in the near future ?
> 
> L & O


​


Steve said:


> Stranger things have happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Bump...just in case this was forgotten. 

(I would wager a bet that the "recent posts" would go up by a couple thousand.... Surely that Munster guy is good for business. )


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------

